# Sperrbezirk Segeberger Forst



## downi (15. September 2011)

Hier zeigt sich Bürokratiewahn und übertriebener Forstschutz!

Zitate aus dem Artikel:
"Seit Kurzem sind die Hauptwege zwischen Wahlstedt, Heidmühlen und Hartenholm dicht. "
"Der Wald ist ein Sperrbezirk und das nicht nur auf den Hauptwegen"
"Auch die sonst zu Fuß begehbaren Wege seien dicht"

Aber lest selbst!

http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/segeberg/3237467/sperrbezirk-segeberger-forst-im-wald-gibts-jetzt-schlagbaeume


----------



## mr freilauf (15. September 2011)

ich weiss nich was du hast? dort steht ausdrücklich,dass die wege für radfahrer und fussgänger frei gegeben sind! wenn du mit deinem auto durch den wald willst, bist du hier im falschen forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (15. September 2011)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> ich weiss nich was du hast? dort steht ausdrücklich,dass die wege für radfahrer und fussgänger frei gegeben sind! wenn du mit deinem auto durch den wald willst, bist du hier im falschen forum!



Wer redet hier von Autos?
Hast Du den Artikel gelesen? Da steht ausdrücklich, das bestimmte Wege komplett gesperrt sind und die Schranken bei anderen Wegen sogar schlecht für Fußgänger passierbar sind. 

So viel Wald gibt es hier oben nicht, den muss man nicht auch noch verrammeln!


----------



## mr freilauf (15. September 2011)

dann musst du dir ein rennrad zulegen und jetzt strasse fahren


----------



## downi (15. September 2011)

Niemals!​


----------



## mr freilauf (17. September 2011)

downi schrieb:


> So viel Wald gibt es hier oben nicht, den muss man nicht auch noch verrammeln!




ich weiss nicht was du meinst? ich kenne genug wälder in der gegend um lübeck


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. September 2011)

Laut §:
Das Sperren von Wald kann laut Landeswaldgesetz aus unterschiedlichen Gründen geschehen und nachvollziehbar sein. Natürlich dürfen dann auch die entsprechenden Schilder Rdfahrer und Fussgänger nicht ausschließen. Das Ganze darf aber zur "Erholung der Bevölkerung" nicht entgegenstehen. 

Insofern ist es ein Gebot, daß man den Zugang/die Flanken der Schranken für Radfahrer und Fußgänger verbessert.

Mich würds ehrlich gesagt nicht stören...die Schranken kann man doch gut umfahren, wenn es ein "Pferd mit allergrösster Mühe" jetzt schon kann....gibt ausserdem interessantere Ecken im Dreieck Lübeck-SE-Kiel.... 

Gruß vom Ex-Segeberger aus Kiel


----------



## mr freilauf (17. September 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ....gibt ausserdem interessantere Ecken im Dreieck Lübeck-SE-Kiel....
> 
> Gruß vom Ex-Segeberger aus Kiel



du sagst es. in und um segeberg gibts genug wälder


----------



## c0mpl3xx (1. Oktober 2012)

*Ausgrab* , aber passend zum Segeberger Forst.
Was ist eigentlich mit den Wegen wo (Meine Erinnerungen) laut Landeswaldgesetz §30 das betreten / befahren verboten ist? Und man das im Internet findet: http://www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.sh.juris.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=WaldG+SH+%C2%A7+30&psml=bsshoprod.psml&max=true
Sollte man die Schilder ignorieren (nett erweise entfernen) ?


----------

